# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Charting financial year (April to March)

## Smudge.Smith

I'm constructing a very simple pivot chart where data begins in April and finishes in March ie a financial year.

My rows of dates are grouped by month but in my chart I see along the bottom axis the months begin at January and end at December, whereas I want the chart to  begin at April and end in March the following year.

How do I resolve this?

Many thanks

----------


## torachan

maybe this link will help - do not have the sound too high  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLE8M3B6VTs

----------


## Smudge.Smith

Thanks! Just what I was looking for.

----------

